# Icoontjes toevoegen

## Stuartje

Kan mij eens iemand stap voor stap uitleggen hoe ge icons installeert zoals http://icons.belkert.com/

Ik geraak er zelf niet echt wijs uit...

----------

## garo

op wat ? (kde,gnome,fluxbox,...)

----------

## Stuartje

 *garo wrote:*   

> op wat ? (kde,gnome,fluxbox,...)

 

KDE 3.1 natuurlijk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## garo

open control center:

k>settings>control center

ga naar icons in appearence & themes en pak daar "install new theme"

en kies daar het bestand "index.desktop" van het thema, indien je dit bestand niet hebt moet je het zelf maken, maar hoe je dat doet moet je aan iemand anders vragen.

----------

## Stuartje

 *garo wrote:*   

> open control center:
> 
> k>settings>control center
> 
> ga naar icons in appearence & themes en pak daar "install new theme"
> ...

 

Jah, nu ben ik nog niet veel wijzer eh  :Smile: 

----------

## water

Ik heb erook wel eens mee zitten spelen. Volgens mij zit er ergens onder je persoonlijke map een plekje voor de icons. Maak een kopie van die map (backup) en kopieer je nieuwe er naar toe. Elke icoontje heeft zijn eigen specifieke naam. Om dus iets te wijzigen, moet je zorgen dat het nieuwe icoon de zelfde naam heeft als het icoon dat je wilt wijzigen. Kun je de plek van de icoontjes niet vinden, kijk dan wat de extensie is van je nieuwe iconntjes en voer een zoekopdracht uit.

Ze zijn overigens best wel aardig, alleen een erg hoog M$ gehalte.

----------

## biroed

Je kunt eventueel de eigenschappen van een snelkoppeling opvragen, en daarin de icon veranderen in de gene die je wil, in jou geval de gentoo-icons.

Nadeel: je moet ze een voor een veranderen.

----------

## Stuartje

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Je kunt eventueel de eigenschappen van een snelkoppeling opvragen, en daarin de icon veranderen in de gene die je wil, in jou geval de gentoo-icons.
> 
> Nadeel: je moet ze een voor een veranderen.

 

Dat is dus niet de bedoeling!

Ik wil die icoontjes gewoon kunnen toevoegen aan mijn lijst met icoontjes en dan manueel de icoontjes vervangen.

----------

